
Show HN: Making managing kubernetes cluster easier - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/BeameryHQ/kube-theme
======
xyrouter
Congratulations on making a successful release. Kudos to you!

I am going to post a concern regarding the increasing layers of abstraction
which is not at all directed at your project but at this domain of managing
containers, in general, and the never-ending increase in complexity.

So first we find it difficult to manage so many virtual machines, we got
Docker which was a good concept.

Then we found it difficult to manage so many Docker-based services so we got
Docker Swarm and Kubernetes.

Now it is difficult to manage Kubernetes, so we have got a new project to
manage Kubernetes.

Is there any way to break out of this cycle?

~~~
ahmadassaf
There are many tools (paid and free) that assist with managing multiple
kubernetes clusters but we still need to make it easy for human intervention.
When an issue is happening with your kubernetes cluster and you need address
it immediately, having the information that you need already at your finger
tips is insanely useful. (3am me is going to appreciate it)

However, the problem of managing multiple kubernetes clusters isn't an easy
problem to solve but a good problem to have. It creates a space open for new
ideas on how best we make this part of the industry better and kubernetes
itself has looked at this problem and suggested a solution with federated
cluster. I don't have a straight forward answer, but I am excited to be part
of the solution.

